# What do you think?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think I may have Fibromyalgia. I didn't know what it was until I read about it here, and it seems to explain my symptoms.I have aching muscles and bones that make me feel like an old lady although I'm only 21. The aches are all over but especially in my back, pelvis and shoulders. Sometimes I get severe back pain that only codeine will relieve.In the mornings my legs feel weak and going up stairs is painful because it feels my calf muscles are straining. At night I can't get comfortable because of all-over aching, I feel like I'm sleeping on a rock-hard mattress although I'm not. I often can't sleep till 3 or 4am, and I usually wake up tired. Also I wake up to pass water 2 or 3 times, sometimes more.I've had IBS since childhood but I've only been aching like this for a couple of years.I'd really value your opinions.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I always wish I could give a better answer when folks ask this question! I wish I could give you a better answer, instead of just - it's tough to say just based on the information here!It is possible you could have Fibro, at the same time though, there are MANY pain syndromes and other illnesses with the very same symptoms. What separates other pain syndromes from Fibro is the presence of 11 out of 18 very specific Tender Spots. These are very specific spots (symmetrically place around the body) that hurt when a standardized amount of pressure (4 kgs) is applied. These tender points will hurt when pressed, but the pressure will not cause pain in any other part of the body.It would be a good idea for you to contact your doctor, and try to see a rheumatologist (treating specialist for Fibro). If you can make an appointment, it would then be a good idea to keep a good log of your symptoms (maybe for up to a month, longer if you can). Write down every single symptom every single day. (It's quite horrible and tedious to do, but it really does help) That way, you can really see "the big picture" of what's going on with your body. It helps the doctors too!I hope this helps, at least a little. If you still have questions or concerns, please post them! There are LOTS of great people in our forum here!


----------

